# 3 WHEEL MOTION



## mrsaafir1 (Sep 13, 2007)

What switches do I hit to do a rolling 3 Wheel Motion if I have 10 switches 2pumps/6 batteries??????????????????????????



Thanks in advance,
Mrsaafir1


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

lock it up turn left and dump the right rear or lock it up turn right and dump the left rear. all this is done while accelrating


----------



## mrsaafir1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Good Look'n CAPRICE2LOW!!!!


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

How did you make out ????


Post a video!! :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

dont forget to hold the switch down while turning


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

hit the #3 switch


----------



## abbeyg123 (May 10, 2008)

how do you have hydros and dont no how to hit a 3??


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

MUST BE FIRST LOLO!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

I remember my first rolling 3. Almost slid my shit off the road, but it was cool as fuck!

I was all smiles for like 3 days after, lol.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 23 2008, 07:16 PM~11956872
> *I remember my first rolling 3.  Almost slid my shit off the road, but it was cool as fuck!
> 
> I was all smiles for like 3 days after, lol.
> *


x2...

First time I did it was in the Atlantic/Whittier intersection in East L.A. about 4 in the afternoon when the bustop was filled with honeyz... :biggrin: ..I got so high i could hear the corner of my bacc bumper grind on the pavement...no practice, i just knew what to do...i bet my facial expression was like i saw Jesus or something


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 23 2008, 08:16 PM~11956872
> *I remember my first rolling 3.  Almost slid my shit off the road, but it was cool as fuck!
> 
> I was all smiles for like 3 days after, lol.
> *



first time i pulled a 3 wheel was in my 1973 monte carlo. i had coil under setup with 12's. i was fuckin around to hit the 3 but never thought the car would do it. i was out on the cruising strip here in modesto, ca. with my homie and next thing i know the fuckin drivers tire is up in the air, my back bumper was draggin on the corner. it was fun as fuck. i just about shit my pants at the same time. and was pissed the fuck off cuz i just scraped the the shit out of my brand new chromed back bumper lol.. i beat the shit out of my first car too. shot a cylinder and doughnut thru the front of frame hopping another car for a 1/4 mile long. shoved the rear coils thru the trunk. hopped the car so much completely destroyed teh bottom of the crossmember till all u seen was the top of the crossmember from the bottom lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

i need to try this three wheel stuff. so your basically just Rollin on three wheels? What if the car tips over


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 24 2008, 04:05 AM~11959909
> *i need to try this three wheel stuff. so your basically just Rollin on three wheels? What if the car tips over
> *


 how old are you? like 12?


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 24 2008, 06:05 AM~11959909
> *i need to try this three wheel stuff. so your basically just Rollin on three wheels? What if the car tips over
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



What A Clown


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 24 2008, 05:05 AM~11959909
> *i need to try this three wheel stuff. so your basically just Rollin on three wheels? What if the car tips over
> *



its the shit homie. its like gettin your first nut for the first time lol. it will be all you think about. you wont get shit done 4 a month lol............lol


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 24 2008, 04:05 AM~11959909
> *i need to try this three wheel stuff. so your basically just Rollin on three wheels? What if the car tips over
> *


Just getcha one of these:








:cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Oct 24 2008, 05:46 PM~11965714
> *Just getcha one of these:
> 
> 
> ...



man those are the shit. i got one for my 4th birthday. i popped a wheelie in 2nd gear and threw my dad off the back and caught his leg on the fender guard and rubbed it raw and drug him 100ft and gave im road rash. mine was a honda too.... a honda 50


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 24 2008, 04:50 PM~11965730
> *man those are the shit.  i got one for my 4th birthday.  i popped a wheelie in 2nd gear and threw my dad off the back and caught his leg on the fender guard and rubbed it raw and drug him 100ft and gave im road rash.  mine was a honda too.... a honda 50
> *


I had an ATC185s, ATC200s and have the one above. The first two, I just sold. The 185s was fun. The 200x above is fun too.  Here is my fun little 185s


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Oct 24 2008, 10:29 AM~11961197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 















but on the real though. i am probably going to hear some whiners about this but i pretty much hate seeing a car three wheel, guess i am just old school. i think lowriders should lay low. don't get me wrong i have done my fair share. i just hate the stereo type that a lowrider must have 40 switches and park a three.


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## mrsaafir1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually it is my first Lolo.


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 23 2008, 07:16 PM~11956872
> *I remember my first rolling 3.  Almost slid my shit off the road, but it was cool as fuck!
> 
> I was all smiles for like 3 days after, lol.
> *


Mine was by accident....

I had an 80 Monte... The car was locked up, I turned left, and the right rear cylinder seal was bad... Was Like Woah.... :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Oct 24 2008, 09:53 PM~11966659
> *Mine was by accident....
> 
> I had an 80 Monte... The car was locked up, I turned left, and the right rear cylinder seal was bad... Was Like Woah.... :0
> *



Mine was in my 63 rag at like 2AM. Me and the homie Matt had just spent all damn day putting a chain bridge in his Caprice and reinforcing the rear end, so we took my Impala for a little cruise around the hood. I drove 3 for at least a half a mile going about 10 MPH the whole time.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 22 2008, 02:54 PM~11942280
> *dont forget to hold the switch down while turning
> *


  dammit i know i forgot something......


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 23 2008, 11:53 PM~11959462
> *x2...
> 
> First time I did it was in the Atlantic/Whittier intersection in East L.A. about 4 in the afternoon when the bustop was filled with honeyz... :biggrin: ..I got so high i could hear the corner of my bacc bumper grind on the pavement...no practice, i just knew what to do...i bet my facial expression was like i saw Jesus or something
> *


Thats a good one right there


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:biggrin: my first time was on a back street no registration no inspection but atleast i had a liscence and i was actually a lil scared to do it finally did it and i learnt that steering is a bit different when your on three wheels almost hit the curve understered by a long shot almost him the curve :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

haha...i cheat!!! i only have f.b.s.s

so i dump my right side...lock the front back up, then go for it!!! 

it dumps all on its own, and comes back up all on its own...!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

I almost shit my pants my first time.I was a passenger in my bro's 65 impala,it was the first juiced car either of us were ever in.one day I kept tellin him to hit a three when we went cruisin so he did,only it was turning right and with the panhard bar it only got a couple inches off the ground.I wasnt too impressed.neither of us had a clue what it felt like or what to expect.The next day cruisin around and theres a bunch of kids at the park givin us looks,only we were making a right turn this time,the only thing we could say was "Holy Shit".The rest of the day we went around pickin up friends,every time someone new got into the car he would hit an unexpected 3,the looks on there faces were priceless


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i did it once when the street was kinda wet and i did a 360 in the intersection scared the shit outta me


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2008, 05:18 PM~11978277
> *i did it once when the street was kinda wet and i did a 360 in the intersection scared the shit outta me
> *


 :0 gangsta


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 23 2008, 11:53 PM~11959462
> *x2...
> 
> First time I did it was in the Atlantic/Whittier intersection in East L.A. about 4 in the afternoon when the bustop was filled with honeyz... :biggrin: ..I got so high i could hear the corner of my bacc bumper grind on the pavement...no practice, i just knew what to do...i bet my facial expression was like i saw Jesus or something
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: You are facing the sky when you 3 wheel so I don't doubt if you saw Jesus. Same shit with me.......I 3 wheeled my entire way home. :biggrin:


----------



## Jer (Mar 29, 2021)

abbeyg123 said:


> how do you have hydros and dont no how to hit a 3??



Maybe hes new to the scene amaet one


----------

